
Booking bugs (for non-engineers) - ericlamb89
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1bPtnmP9ACOqS2JOXFQZgKLfW2UwB-8oRgUoLIFkZQOM/edit#heading=h.b3v9mp4zdifd
======
ericlamb89
Wrote this doc to help my support team better communicate UI bugs to our
engineering team. Looking for feedback or any relevant (or better) resources.

